# Grading requested



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I put together a short casting video of the Hatteras, and Brighton casts, I would really appreciate it if some of y'all could go on and watch the video and let me know how my casts look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2oeugpQYjc&feature=youtu.be

this is not the best video ever, and I know Im not the best caster out there, but I would like some constructive criticism so that I can improve, and that way I also know If Its worth sharing, or if I should scrap it and try again. (distance values are rough estimates, Im casting into a community pond so I couldnt get exact measurements)

I really value y'alls opinions, and this is my first video ever so lets hear it!
Thanks y'all, tight lines, God bless


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice video! This is from a fairly new caster but I would say you need to work on really getting your arms extended out away from your body. It gives you a longer range of motion. I look forward to hearing other opinions tho!


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks roostertail, I appreciate it, I have never had any formal instruction, so ive basically put together my knowledge gained from YouTube videos and trial and error to see what I come up with and so far this is it, It works fairly well, like I said, im no tourney caster, but it will get the bait out there


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

but as you said, I would love to hear the opinions of some of the other guys too, I know there are some awesome casters on here


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

check out this video from one of the best casters around.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arTIwmbouJQ


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Orest, that's actually the video I learned this cast from, I try to follow the instructions as best I can, but it's difficult when you don't have anyone critiquing you


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Catfish,

It is great to see you post up video. It is much easier to help when you can see the cast.

Hatteras cast is pronounced HAT er as. As in cape hatteras.... 

On both casts the left is basically not involved. You can generate MUCH more power by simply extended the left and then PULL with it on the punch/pull. Extend the left, then keep it extended until it is out in front of your face/forehead. Hold off on the hit until you reach this position. Then punch/pull. One thing that helps a lot of casters is to think about handing the rod off to someone, stick the arms out. There are a few other things to work on, but activating both arms is a biggie.

Take a look at these two videos, it may help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU

Keep on hitting it... 

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you have the right idea videoing it so you can check it yourself ... you can pause it at critical point and see if your arms are doing what they are suspose to


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

@Tommy @surfchunker thanks for the advice guys! Unfortunately school gets in the way of my casting practice time but I'll be putting more time into it when I get my slosh30 in. That being said on a scale of 1-10 how did I do? And should I pass this vid on or keep it for personal reference?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you can always compare it to a new video to see if you are improving in your form


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

So from what I'm hearing is I need to File 13 this vid and keep practicing instead?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Keep the vid. It will be great to go back and compare in 6 months...


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

@Tommy I agree I'd love to see my improvement, that being said, I don't know if you've ever fished the TX coast, but we have relatively flat beaches, crowdedness is dependent of where you are obviously, and I do occasionally fish from the pier/jetties, that being said, what casts do you recommend I focus on learning?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Catfish,

I have fished TX. It was great.

Without question I would suggest that you learn the groundcast. You can start with very little rotation, throw the sinker straight back, point the tip at the sinker with no slack in the shockleader. Get those hands away from your body then turn and hit. This cast allows you to focus on the fundamentals without the complication of a swinging sinker. Once you feel good about the cast, it is very easy to transition to a brighton or to add rotation to a more tourney like cast (as in the video clips) to make more power.

Groundcast.

Tommy


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you sir, I'll be sure to let you know when I get a new video made with my improvements


----------

